# Preisfrage



## schleckerbeck (7. Juli 2005)

Servus,

 ich hoffe mal, das ich hier richtig bin mit dieser Frage. Habe für ein Party-Team einen Flyer gestaltet, weiß jetzt jedoch nicht, was ich dafür verlangen soll. Arbeitszeit sind 4 Stunden und das Foto etc.pp hab ich auch alles selber gemacht.

  Über Tipps oder ähnliches bin ich wirklich dankbar!

Flyer [klick]

  Danke, sc.


----------



## Ellie (7. Juli 2005)

Moin,

schaut ganz nett aus.

Ca. 18,- Euro pro Seite netto bekommt man z.B. für Beilagenwerbung bei Agenturen.

4 Stunden sind viel zu lange für einen Profi, daher kannst Du die auch nicht mit Traumpreisen abrechnen. Man sieht, daß es mit viel Mühe aber eben laienhaft erstellt wurde. Nun wird der Veranstalter das nicht unterscheiden können, aber mehr als o.g. Preis ist nicht drin.

Das Foto berechnen... hmm, versuch da noch einen 10er draufzuschlagen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## schleckerbeck (7. Juli 2005)

Hi,

 was sieht denn daran Laienhaft aus? Hast noch an Tipp, wie's besser aussehen könnte?
 Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich, dass 4 Stunden für diesen Flyer nicht zuviel ist. Aber jeder hat halt anderen Ansichten!

 Also, wenn noch jemand Tipps hat, immer her damit!

 Danke, sc.


----------



## disear (7. Juli 2005)

> 4 Stunden sind viel zu lange für einen Profi


ähm ja denkst du? das 4 Stunden zu viel sind? 
nöö ich glaub wohl eher kaum. Niemand (nichtmal ein Profi) zaubert einen Flyer einfach so aus der Tasche. Ich erstelle relativ viel Flyer (mein Hobby nicht des Geldes wegen) und da bin ich je nach Idee und Vorstellung des Kunden einen Tag (oder mehr) dahinter! Ich mache nicht nur einen Flyer sondern verschiedene so kann dann der Kunde auswählen. Naja meistens liegt dann der preis zwischen (immer nach aufwand gesehen) 100-300 Franken (in Euro ca 70-200)! 
Ich meine dein Flyer sieht ganz toll aus! also so zwischen 70 und 100 Euro kannst du bestimmt verlangen! das ist meine Meinung!


----------



## disear (7. Juli 2005)

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen was du verbessernkönntest. Zwischen deinen Linien hat es so eine weisse dünne Linie (siehe Bild) dies würde ich noch anpassen!
Grüsse 
Disear


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juli 2005)

4 Stunden sind auf keinen Fall zu viel. Und kein seriöser, professioneller Designer kann es
schneller machen. Wenn doch, dann hat er irgendwas nicht richtig gemacht oder etwas
anderes weggelassen.

z.B.: 

Kundengespräch, Suche nach dem was der Kunde will
Brainstorming, Layouts erstellen, Bildmaterial suchen
Auswahl und Abstimmung des Layouts mit dem Kunden
Reinzeichnung, PrePress, Bilder lizensieren

Natürlich gibt es Leute, die nicht alles davon berechnen. Aber die sind selbst Schuld und
werden es sicher deutlich im Geldbeutel und an dem äußerst negativen Verhältnis von
Aufwand und Umsatz spüren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Duddle (7. Juli 2005)

Die Schriftart ist irgendwie schwierig zu lesen, zumindest im linken Bereich. 
Das "powererd by ninja-clan.de" etwas unauffälliger gestalten oder seitlich drehen, jetzt wirkt es für mich zu aufdringlich.

Als drittes weiß ich nicht wie die Scanlines im Druck rauskommen, wahrscheinlich hast du da schon Erfahrungen, aber ich befürchte das die stören könnten.


Ansonsten ganz nett.


Duddle


----------



## schleckerbeck (7. Juli 2005)

Erst mal danke für die vielen Antworten, seid echt spitze!

 Die dünnen weißen Linien sind mir auch gerade aufgefallen! Wird noch verbessert!
 Die Schriftart war auch irgendwie schwer auszuwählen. Wollte halt diesen Retro oder Oldschool Effekt hinbekommen. Hat noch jemand ne Idee für die Typo?

 Das powered by http://www.ninja-clan.de werd ich evtl. bisschen dunkler machen, damit sichs nicht ganz so abhebt. Oder ich bau's in die geschwungenen Linien ein. Mal sehn was besser ist.

 Zu den Scanlines: Ich lass die ganze Sache bei Flyerwire.de drucken, und der hat mir versichert, das die gut rauskommen. (hoffentlich... 

 Danke, sc.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juli 2005)

Hi,

dein Stil erinnert an die 50er Jahre, auch bekannt als "American Diner" Stil.
Dazu passend gibts folgenden Anbieter für Retro-Fonts:

http://www.fontdiner.com

Kannst dich da ja mal umschauen.

Außerdem so als stilistische Gedankenstütze:
Wurlitzer-Musikboxen
Neonreklame

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ellie (7. Juli 2005)

Moin,

ich ging jetzt bei diesem Job von privat zu privat aus. Und man sollte vorher über den Preis mit dem Kunden reden, nicht hinterher. Dann wird auch klar wieviel Aufwand betrieben werden darf. Und der steht dann im Kostenvoranschlag und ist verbindlich.

Ein Profi kann auch gerne 80,- Euro die Stunde nehmen, ich setze dann aber auch eine professionelle Herangehensweise voraus und die entsprechenden Referenzen.

Für den gelernten freiberuflichen Mediengestalter, der ein paar Jahre Berufserfahrung vorweisen kann, sind 30-40 Euro die Stunde ein angemessener Stundenlohn.

Ist das jetzt ein gewerblicher Job oder Hobby? Das beeinflusst die Preisfindung nämlich erheblich. Für ein Hobbyprojekt schwarz auf Kralle sind 30,- Euro als Taschengeld ok. Steckt ein "echter" Auftrag mit Rechnung dahinter, ist die Herangehensweise und der Aufwand ein ganz anderer.

Ich meine es nicht böse, aber dieser Unterschied besteht nun einmal. Der Nachbar malt dir die Wohnung vielleicht genausogut wie ein Malerbetrieb, die Rechnungen unterscheiden sich aber erheblich.

Hmmm, das Foto läge vor: Skribble 15 min., Umsetzung Vektor 20 Minuten inkl. Texterfassung, Käffchen trinken, Foto in hiesiger Qualität freistellen 10 Minuten, exportieren in PShop und ein paar Filter raufsetzen: max. 30 Minuten. In pdf exportieren und an Kunden 10 Min. Sind... etwa 1,5 Stunden Aufwand

Ich finde den Flyer ja nicht schlecht, ich beurteile aber nach Preis-Leistung und nicht nur wie schick er wirkt. Soll der Kunde es gut finden oder die Konkurrenz staunen lassen? Denn die finden immer etwas das man besser oder schicker machen könnte.

Es kommt eben immer auf die Rahmenbedingungen an. Dein Flyer kann so verkauft werden und das ist doch wichtig, oder?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## disear (7. Juli 2005)

> Hmmm, das Foto läge vor: Skribble 15 min., Umsetzung Vektor 20 Minuten inkl. Texterfassung, Käffchen trinken, Foto in hiesiger Qualität freistellen 10 Minuten, exportieren in PShop und ein paar Filter raufsetzen: max. 30 Minuten. In pdf exportieren und an Kunden 10 Min. Sind... etwa 1,5 Stunden Aufwand


Idee? Versuche? Verbesserungen? Änderungen? Dies alles muss man wohl auch miteinberechnen! Ohne Idee kein Flyer! Ich sage mal so, es ist schwierig im grafischen Bereich einen Zeitplan zu erstellen. Manchmal löifts schneller manchmal nicht
Meine Meinung!


----------



## Ellie (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo disear,

richtig, es kommt immer darauf an, wieviel Kreativität der Kunde entweder bezahlt oder Du dir leisten kannst. Was nutzt das tollste Design, wenn der Kunde dir nicht mehr als 50,- Euro zahlen will? Lehnst Du diesen Kunden kategorisch ab oder bietest Du ihm eine auf 50,- Euro passend gemachte Leistung?

Die einen Kunden kriegen Erbsensuppe, die Anderen eben ein 5-Gänge-Menü.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## schleckerbeck (8. Juli 2005)

Hi,

 also der Flyer ist für kommerzielle Zwecke. Der Kunde hat sich gestern auch noch dazu entschlossen, auf der Rückseite einen Anfahrtsplan zu drucken.
 Habe jetzt einen Festpreis arrangiert: Gestaltung & Druck (5000 Stck, beidseitig, 4/4 farbig, 170 g/m²): 200 €

 Meiner Meinung nach ist das angemessen, oder findet ihr das zu teuer?

 mfg, sc.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juli 2005)

Das is schon ok so. Du musst dich nicht verschleudern und es sieht doch auch ganz gut
aus, meiner Meinung nach.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## metty (8. Juli 2005)

Also 4 Stunden finde ich völlig in Ordnung, das ist nicht zu viel.
Flyer gefällt mir auch.

mfg Kniedel


----------



## motb (10. Juli 2005)

Hi!

4 Stunden finde ich völlig in Ordnung.
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was Grafiker so verlangen, aber wenn ich die Zahlen hier höre, dann frage ich mich nur wie man damit über die Runden kommen könnte.

In der "Software-Welt" verrechne ich pro Stunde zwischen 40-100€.
Ich weiss ja nicht wieviel dir netto von den 200€ nach Abzug von Druck usw. übrigbleibt aber solange es für dich persönlich in Ordnung ist passt es.

Ich persönlich könnte mir vorstellen für den Entwurf auf jedenfall ~100 € als Privatperson zu zahlen. Wenn ich daran denke was Firmen den Grafikagenturen zahlen ist selbst das noch beiweiten zu wenig.

lg,
Daniel


----------



## Ellie (11. Juli 2005)

Moin,

ich merke trotzdem einmal wieder an, daß eine Agentur ganz andere Kosten hat (Büroräume, Produktionsmittel wie Proofgeräte, Farbkopierer etc., höheres Risiko, fachlich hochwertige Angestellte usw.) und deshalb so hohe Stundenlöhne nehmen muß. Als Privatperson mit PC hat man diese Kosten nicht, wird nicht einmal eine Rechnung geschrieben und ist die fachliche Kompetenz nicht nachzuweisen, die mit den Preis bestimmt, dann sind 30-50 Euro schon vollkommen ok.

Wenn der Druck in diesem Fall nicht mehr als 100,- Euro kostet, ist es ein gutes Taschengeld.

Ich gehe einfach von einer privaten Gefälligkeit aus, ein Profi kennt ja die Preise und wo er sich positionieren möchte.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Juli 2005)

Hi du!

Mir gefällt der Flyer auch, auch wenn mir das Design extrem bekannt vorkommt. Hat sich da etwa jemand eine Vorlage geschnappt? 
Aber nun gut, bei nem Flyer ist das ja ned so schlimm.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ellion (16. Juli 2005)

Ich nehme immer 20€ pro Stunde, was bei gutem Ergebnis mehr als ok ist.


----------

